# Sicherung mit Paragon Festplattenmanager 16 funktioniert nicht!



## Geronimo:) (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir Paragon Festplattenmanager 16 Advanced gekauft. Hatte vorher Paragon Backup & Recoverry 10 Home.
Die 10 Home Version hat auf meinem Win 7 Rechner einwandfrei funktioniert. 
Da ich aber nach und nach die PC´s in diesem Haushalt auf Win 10 umstelle habe ich mir eben den Festplattenmanager 16 gekauft.
Funktioniert auf einem Win 10 Rechner hier auch einwandfrei. Ich habe ne Dreierlizenz. Darum nun die Installation auf dem Win 7 64Bit Rechner.
Läuft auch auf dem Rechner. Aber wenn ich eine *Einmalsicherung* anstoße, bricht die Sicherung nach 6 Stunden mit dem Fehlercode 0x0111F ab.
Kein Wunder. Das Backuplaufwerk ist nämlich voll. Ich habe eine externe Toshiba 1 TB Sicherungslaufwerk in drei Partionen unterteilt. Auf die Partition, auf die ich sichern möchte, ist 400 GB Platz. Es werden ca. 417 GB gesichert. Anscheißend auch die hiberfil und pagefile.sys mit insgesamt 20 GB. Die wurden bei der 10 Home Version nicht mit gesichert. Man kann sie beim neuen Prg. anscheinend auch nicht ausschließen.
Die Sache ist die, das 417 GB beim sichern komprimiert nicht auf 400 GB passen. Was ich nicht verstehe???
Mit dem 10 Home Programm ging das spielend. Dort war die Sicherung ca 350 GB groß. Aber dort wurde ja auch nicht die hiberfil und Pagefile.sys mit gesichert. Und die Komprimierung funktioniert wohl auch.
Bin etwas Ratlos. Was kann im Prg. noch verstellt werden, damit es passt?

Geronimo
...


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sicherung mit Paragon Festplattenmanager 16 funktioniert nicht!!!*



Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die, das 417 GB beim sichern komprimiert nicht auf 400 GB passen. Was ich nicht verstehe???



Wie hoch der Kompressionsgrad ausfällt hängt davon ab welche Daten komprimiert werden und welcher Kompressionsalgorithmus verwendet wird.
Das kann sehr extrem ausfallen - deine 417 GB können komprimiert nur noch 20GB sein - oder 416.

Wenn das neue programm einen anderen Algorithmus verwendet der deine Daten weniger gut komprimieren kann ist es duchaus möglich, dass deine 417 nicht auf unter 400 komprimiert werden können.

Was du ändern kannst ums provokant zu sagen: Vergiss solche programme. Für Einmal-/Vollsicherungen kannste einfach ein Freeware-Packprogramm nehmen und deine Daten beispielsweise per 7ZIP in ein Archiv packen (einschließlich gewisser Redundanz) und das auf deinen Datenträger speichern.
Noch besser: Nicht komprimieren - geht schneller und ist wesentlich Fehlerunanfälliger... dafür brauchste halt ein Sicherheitslaufwerk das auch passend groß ist.


----------



## Geronimo:) (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sicherung mit Paragon Festplattenmanager 16 funktioniert nicht!!!*

Hallo, der Komprimierungsgrad steht auf "Normale Komprimierung".
Vielleicht sollte ich mal auf "Maximale Komprimierung" umschalten.
Hat jetzt schon 6 Stunden gedauert. Sichere aber auch USB 2.0.
Das ist ja sowieso nicht so schnell. Wird dann sicher noch länger dauern...

Kann man die Sicherung der hiberfil und pagefile.sys irgendwo abschalten?
...


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sicherung mit Paragon Festplattenmanager 16 funktioniert nicht!!!*

Bei USB2.0 sollte bei den meisten Komprimierungen die Schnittstelle limitierend sein.
Klar wenn da ein sehr rechenintensiver Algorithmus (etwa LZMA) verwendet wird wird die Sicherung auf "maximal" ziemlich ewig dauern, vor allem bei vergleichsweise langsamen CPUs wie deinem Phenom.

Was man in dem Programm wo abschalten kann weiß ich nicht, ich nutze wie gesagt keine extra Software für Sicherungen, das ist in den allermeisten Fällen schlichtweg unnötig (also nicht die Sicherung, sondern die Software^^)


----------



## Geronimo:) (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sicherung mit Paragon Festplattenmanager 16 funktioniert nicht!!!*

Hallo, soo...ich habe jetzt noch mal den Test mit Maximaler Kompression durchgeführt.
Das Sichern hat ca. 11 Stunden, über Nacht, gedauert, und NEIN, es passt immer noch nicht auf 400 GB.
Er hat bei 80 % abgebrochen. Und die Fehler Meldung lautet 0x1116f.
Konnte diese bei Paragon noch nicht finden. Wird aber wohl heißen, dass das Speichermedium voll ist.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, das 417 GB auch bei höchster Kompression nicht auf Laufwerk passt.
Man hat den Eindruck, das vielleicht gar keine Kompression durchgeführt wird.
Ich habe noch eine andere Platte mit 500 GB, die ich über eine Docking-Station angeschlossen habe.
Mal sehen, ob die Sicherung da drauf passt. Sonst hole ich mir zwei 1 TB Platten. Da wird es ja wohl dann drauf passen.

Ich überlege auch, den Paragon Support anzuschreiben. Den das verhalten ist schon komisch.

...


----------



## XT1024 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sicherung mit Paragon Festplattenmanager 16 funktioniert nicht!!!*

Du machst aber nicht jedes Mal eine Komplettsicherung von "80%" unveränderten Daten, oder?


Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Kann man die Sicherung der hiberfil und pagefile.sys irgendwo abschalten?


Wenn du nichts im Programm findest, frag doch mal den support wo das geht - oder warum die diese Dateien überhaupt sichern. Das kommt mir schon wie grober Unfug vor.



Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Ich habe eine externe Toshiba 1 TB Sicherungslaufwerk in drei Partionen unterteilt.


Damit, falls Platz einer Partition nicht genutzt wird, dieser auch nicht von anderen genutzt werden kann?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sicherung mit Paragon Festplattenmanager 16 funktioniert nicht!!!*



Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, das 417 GB auch bei höchster Kompression nicht auf Laufwerk passt.
> Man hat den Eindruck, das vielleicht gar keine Kompression durchgeführt wird.



Heutzutage sind die allermeisten Dateiformate an sich schon stark und effizient für den jeweiligen Dateiinhalt komprimiert.
Alle Arten von Video- und Musikdateien beispielsweise lassen sich mit normalen (verlustfreien) Kompressionsverfahren nicht mehr weiter komprimieren. Auch Spieldateien werden heutzutage sowieso ab Werk komprimiert ausgeliefert (da Spiele sonst 100+GB hätten). Deswegen ist eine weitere Kompression ja in den meisten Fällen so sinnlos.

Der einzige praktische Grund für Kompressionsprogramme ist eigentlich, dass man viele Dateien und Ordnerstrukturen in eine Einzeldatei packen kann.


----------



## Geronimo:) (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sicherung mit Paragon Festplattenmanager 16 funktioniert nicht!!!*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Du machst aber nicht jedes Mal eine Komplettsicherung von "80%" unveränderten Daten, oder?
> 
> Ich stoße eine Einmalsicherung an. Und die letzte wurde z.B. dann bei 80% sichern - abgebrochen, weil das Backup Medium voll war. Ich brauche definitiv mehr Speicherplatz...
> 
> ...



Also die Toshiba wurde zum sichern von 3 verschiedenen PC´s genutzt. OK. Das kleine Schul-Netbook von unserem Sohn wird nicht mehr genutzt. Den Speicherplatz könnte ich also für diesen PC freigeben. Es würden 121 GB dazu kommen. Dann hätte ich 521 GB frei. Aber ob das dann reicht, muß ich erst mal testen. 

Das die Komprimierung nicht richtig funktioniert, mach mich so stutzig. Selbst, wenn viele Dateien schon komprimiert sind, müßte das Backup aber doch zumindest etwas kleiner als 417 GB sein.  
Beim alten Programm hat das ja auch prima geklappt.
...


...


----------



## XT1024 (1. Februar 2018)

Die Frage war, ob jede geplante Sicherung eine Komplettsicherung ist. Von 400 GB wird sich _normalerweise_ der größte Teil nicht dauernd ändern.

Aber wozu Partitionen? Für Ordnung gibt es... Ordner.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sicherung mit Paragon Festplattenmanager 16 funktioniert nicht!!!*



Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn viele Dateien schon komprimiert sind, müßte das Backup aber doch zumindest etwas kleiner als 417 GB sein.



Nö, es kann sogar größer werden.
Wenn Dateien gar nicht komprimierbar sind sind im Archiv nämlich all diese Daten drin PLUS Informationen über die Kompression selbst wie beispielsweise Wörterbücher. Das ist zwar nicht viel, aber wenns ganz blöd läuft werden aus deinen 417 GB im Archiv 417,2 GB. 

Probiers doch mal von Hand aus an ein paar wenigen Daten. Schnapp dir 7-ZIP (Freeware) und lass das Programm mal in verschiedenen Einstellungen/Algorithmen ein paar Dateien von dir komprimieren (vielleicht mal 100 MB gemischtes Zeug zum testen) und sieh nach was wie gut oder schlecht komprimiert. Dann bekommste ein Gefühl dafür was Datenkompression eigentlich macht.

Aber nochmal - für eine solche Sicherung ist schlicht weder Fremdsoftware noch Kompression erforderlich. Du kannst deine zu sichernden Daten einfach per Kopieren-Einfügen auf die Backupplatte schieben und das wars. Das reicht für alles außer die Windowsinstallation aus - und letztere machste im Ernstfall sowieso neu - eine Neuinstallation von Win10 ist nicht langsamer als das Einspielen eines Backups - eher schneller (und definitiv sauberer).


----------



## Geronimo:) (1. Februar 2018)

Ich werde jetzt erst mal eine größere Festplatte probieren, damit ich mal weiß, wie groß das Backup wirklich wird!
Dann sehen wir weiter...


----------



## Geronimo:) (2. Februar 2018)

So, ich bin jetzt einen anderen Weg gegangen. Ich habe radikal große und kleinere Dateien auf meinem System; von denen ich überzeugt bin, das ich sie nicht mehr brauche; gelöscht!!!
Dadurch konnte ich ca. 31 GB auf meinen Festplatten frei schaufeln.
Nun habe ich eine neue Datensicherung auf eine Festplatte gespielt, die in einer Dockingstation steckt, die über eSATAIII mit dem PC verbunden ist.
Und siehe da, nach ca. 1 Std. und 20 Min. war die Sicherung komplett. Die Sicherungsdatei ist 305 GB groß. Zu sichernde Dateien waren es ca. 387 GB.
Also hat jetzt auch die Komprimierung funktioniert.
Jetzt werde ich noch mal eine Sicherung auf meinem Toshiba probieren, die ja per USB 2.0 mit dem PC verbunden ist. Na mal sehen, ob es funktioniert, und wie lange es dauert???
...
Nach ca. 6 Std. und 30 Min. wurde die Sicherung wieder mal abgebrochen, weil die 400 GB Backupmedium nicht gereicht haben.
Also werde ich jetzt in Zukunft eben über die eSATAIII Schnittstelle auf zwei 500 GB HDD´s sichern. Das funktioniert ja wenigstens. Das war´s dann.

Vielen Dank für eure Anregungen...

Geronimo
...


----------

